
Show HN: Now.me – Get to the meeting you're supposed to be in - logie17
https://now.me
======
logie17
After we integrated meeting support into
[https://team.video](https://team.video) we made this to allow us to instantly
go to the right meeting we're supposed to be in. For example, if I have a zoom
meeting happening right now all I have to do is go to
[https://now.me](https://now.me) and I get redirected to the right place.

------
unstatusthequo
Where’s Webex?

~~~
dxchester
> We currently support meetings on Google Meet, Microsoft Teams, Zoom,
> Whereby, team.video, Skype, BlueJeans, GoToMeeting, and Cisco Webex

I think there _is_ support for Webex, even though there's no logo there above
the fold.

